# Moving to L'Eliana



## kodel (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

The wife & I maybe moving to L'Eliana from Colon at the end of the month. Anyone living in and around the surrounding area with any information about good restaurants, doctors, dentists and just general info about the area, Please post here  Thanks.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

So unusual to see my birth surname, Kodel on this forum, except mine had umlauts over the O.


----------

